# Ben's Nuvo 8 gallon



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

Obviously one tank wasn't enough.. So I recently started up a little 8 gallon Innovative Marine Nuvo. Its running 2 par 20 bulbs (may upgrade those eventually) in addition to the stock lights, but other than that it is stock for now. I will soon be either upgrading the return or adding a Hydor Koralia nano, or both. 
Inhabitants are an ocellaris clown, and what I think is a yellow eyed comb tooth blenny, along with a peppermint shrimp and various hermit crabs and snails. 
The tank is already mostly stocked due to moving stuff over from my other tank. 
I am focusing mostly on lps and anemones for now.


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Ben J said:


> Obviously one tank wasn't enough.. So I recently started up a little 8 gallon Innovative Marine Nuvo.


that's the nature of this disease LOLOL.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

cute little tank. it's already full! should be nice when corals are fully grown.


----------



## dllowe (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice shots. Also nice to see another Innovative Marine tank on the board.


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

Moved the anemones to the 37 gallon, and they look much better there. Also moved some corals over to the 8 gallon. Here's a quick iPhone fts sorry for the rotated photo


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Looking good Ben, I can see that GSP taking over in no time something you might want to look into it now before is too late 
Nice pictures


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

*More pictures*

Got some new stuff, moved some things around between the 2 tanks.. I think this little tank is full haha. Here's some close ups and later today I'll get a full tank shot

Pink/gold chalice with a green rim. 









Scolymia Australis (Indo mini scoly) May be an acan maxima though..









Purple with orangish eyed chalice. This one has a bit of olive green come in around the rim and one eye morphed into a bright green, so I hope it may morph more. 









Green Candy Cane. This thing is a stupid green, I have so much trouble getting an acceptable photo without over exposing the candy cane. 









Red Aussie Acan. Terrible Picture but its the best I can get right now









Gold Chalice This was almost bleached when I got it, and quickly became this solid gold colour. 









Favia









Purple/Green Favia









Yellow Indo Torch Not the best but I still like it









Metallic Green Aussie Wall Hammer









Christmas Tree Favia









Green Splatter Hammer









Orange and Green Chalice I love this one. I have a piece in both tanks but it looks sick under LED's


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

*Full Tank Shot*

I think this is kinda full... 
Tell me what you guys think! 
Please ignore the green mat algae on the bottom of the tank... probably getting a turbo soon to tackle that


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks really good - great job! 
Wait till all those corals grow in then it will look amazing.


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

*Update*

So I had some issues with the nems, took them out, and then transferring in some palys, they released all their toxins into the tank and caused fun times to be had by all. In the end only lost like 4 pieces, but one was my splatter hammer.

In other news, I told myself that I wouldn't put sps into this tank.. well that lasted 2 months.. Now I'm up to 9 sticks, so its going to be dosing time very soon. Oh and the clownfish has been sold, and I hopefully have a white banded possum wrasse coming Thursday.

Enjoy some pictures.. (ps the orange hammer is now in the 37 gallon but I like the pictures so I'm going to include them)









































































Should have cleaned the tank for this fts but oh well.


----------

